# C. Gisela



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is a little cutie, the artificial hybrid between C. parviflorum v. parviflorum and C. macranthos. It is a small flower, not more than 2 inches across. Like C. parviflorum, it has a sweet smell. This is my first year with it, so I have no idea how it will respond to the hot climate here.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2008)

When I read the thread title I was thinking, isn't that a Frosch cross from nice cool Bavaria!? Good luck and thanx for posting. It looks to be doing ok.


----------



## Corbin (Apr 30, 2008)

nice


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 30, 2008)

NYEric said:


> When I read the thread title I was thinking, isn't that a Frosch cross from nice cool Bavaria!? Good luck and thanx for posting. It looks to be doing ok.



As the song goes, "It's a small, small world..."

Yup, all Cyps with the exception of C. formosanum, C. japoniucm, C. kentuckiense, and perhaps a couple more don't belong here in southern Japan (think Atlanta, GA and you'll be close to the temps here). I am a Cyp madman, therefore I try to grow them anyhow. Gisela is perhaps the most vigorous Cyp hybrid made to date, so I have hopes that vigor will help carry it through the rough spots! I've managed to keep C. macranthos going for years now (it don't bloom though), so maybe I can keep this one going too.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm not big on Cyp. hybrids but man, that one is really really nice. I'll be moving to WV in a couple weeks and I should have room for a Cyp. bed, so I may have to pick up a few of these. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2008)

Cute, indeed. Nice photos, also, Tom.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 1, 2008)

Very nice, Tom - Gisela grows like a weed here in NW CT where they do well with 100 F temps in the summer and keep on spreading. It might do very well for you after all.

Ron


----------



## biothanasis (May 2, 2008)

Good looking flower!!! Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2008)

Cute indeed! Lovely photos!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2008)

Here it is today a little more expanded:


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 8, 2008)

Man that's nice.

Craig


----------



## rdlsreno (May 11, 2008)

Excellent Photos!!!


Ramon


----------

